# Bisher nur so ne Idee



## udo69 (9. Juni 2008)

Neben meinem Teich hab ich mir damals beim Bau aus überschüssiger Erde einen kleinen Hügel aufgeschüttet. Ca 1m hoch und da drauf gibts ne künstliche Quelle von der das Wasser über einen kleinen Bach/ Wasserfall in meinen Teich läuft. Soweit zu den gegebenheiten. 
Im letzten Jahr kahm mir der Gedanke anstelle der kleinen Quellpfütze 30 x 30cm da nen richtigen Teich hinzubauen, der viele Unterschlupf- und Versteckmöglichkeiten für meine Amphibischen Freunde bietet, und auch zum überwintern geeignet sein sollte. Mit sehr vielen Pflanzen und natürlich Fischfrei. 
Unten drunter ne Betonierte Sohle viel Vlies und ne dicke Folie (denke dabei an Sanafil - Bedachungsfolie ) und damit das Gewicht meines Planes nix kaputtmacht will ich innen auf die Folie nochmals irgendwas legen - weiss aber noch nicht was - Das ganze Bauwerk soll min. 3 x 3m gross werden und ca 1,8 - 2m tief, unten ca 0,5 - 0,7 m nur grosse Steine mit viel Hohlraum dazwischen - dann auf Säulen verschiedene Ebenen zum Bepflanzen und immer viel Hohlraum und Spalten dazwischen.
Die Säulen dachte ich aus Beton zu fertigen - für die Ebenen wollte ich grosse Sandsteinplatten nehmen - Hab ich noch welche bis 60cm x 140cm gross. Damit man das besser verstehen kann noch ne kleine Skizze
Foto 
Ach ja, die Säulen gehen natürlich bis zum Boden, nicht so wackelig wie ichs gezeichnet hab 
Bisher hab ich sowas nicht gesehn, weiss auch nicht obs überhaupt funzt. Oder hat hier jemand noch ne ähnliche Idee, wie man sowas verwirklichen könnte? - Zeit is noch genügend zum überdenken - Baubeginn nicht vor September - eher aber Februar im nächsten Jahr.
Mal sehn, was euch da so einfällt.
MfG Udo


----------



## Phil (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bisher nur so ne Idee*

Hallo Udo,

es soll also ein kleine Amphibien Paradies werden. Die Idee ist gut, wenns dir gefällt, dann machs. Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, du solltest, bzw musst das ganze nicht so tief machen. Glaube nicht das Frost soviel ausmacht in dem Fall und __ Frösche bzw __ Kröten, werden die Tiefe ohnehin nicht ausnutzen. Die halten sich dann lieber am Rand, bzw kurz drunter auf. Dort solltest du dann für ausreichend Versteckmöglichkeiten sorgen. Weiß nicht wo die Frostgrenze bei euch liegt, aber 1,30m Tiefe sollte reichen, viele Pflanzen, Wurzeln und Steinhaufen am Rand. Da würde sich ein breiterer Sumpfzonen bzw Flachwasserbereich ganz gut machen. Zum Anderen solltest du auch ein wenig Platz zum "sonnen" einplanen, die Tierchen wie Frösche, Kröten, kleine __ Eidechsen, etc tummeln sich gern auf warmen Steinen und lassen sich die Sonne auf den Körper scheinen (Haben ja schließlich keine körpereigene Heizung).

Unterm Strich kannst du aber nur versuchen es so naturähnlich wie möglich zu gestalten, ob sie es so mögen wirst du dann einfach abwarten müssen.

Grüße


----------



## udo69 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bisher nur so ne Idee*

Ja, das mit der Tiefe ist schon richtig - wegen Frost oder der Tiere nicht von nöten.
Ich dachte einfach dass sich hier über viele Jahre der Schlamm ansammeln kann ohne dass ich da rein muss. - Zwecks saubermachen... und zum anderen werde ich wohl den Aushub brauchen um den Berg rundherum zu vergrössern. Ich wollte nur auf einer Seite ein stückchen machen mit ner kleinen Mauer, so dass ich da bis ganz rangehen kann.
Ja, und Sonnen werden sich die Tierchen da den ganzen Tag können von ca 9Uhr bis die Sonne untergeht.(die sitzen ja eh schon meisst den ganzen Tag an besagtem Hügel rum) Soviel Sonneneistrahlung könnte auch zum Problem werden, aber ich hoffe mal viele Pflanzen werden das schlimmste verhindern.
Hat evtl Jemand erfahrungen wielange Holz unter Wasser hält- bzw welches Holz am längsten Stabil bleiben würde? Oder vllt auch Stahlträger mit ner Lackierung?
MfG Udo


----------



## Phil (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bisher nur so ne Idee*

Hallo, Holz unter Wasser sollte generell nie ein Problem werden, zu faulen fängt es erst an, wenn in irgendeiner Form Sauerstoff dazu kommt, also das Holz aus dem Wasser ragt.
Die Frage wäre also, warum du das wissen willst?
Gibt aber auch Schutzanstriche für Holz. Metall geht ebenfalls, Edelstahl zum Beispiel, alles ne frage des preises, aber ohne genauen Verwendungszweck eher schwierig zu beantworten


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bisher nur so ne Idee*

Hallo Ihr zwei Froschfreunde!

Nur zur Info: Wasserfrösche (und nicht nur diese) überwintern in Kältestarre unter Wasser im Mulm versteckt. Es ist durchaus notwendig, eine frostfreie Tiefe zu haben und für Sauerstoffaustausch im Winter zu sorgen.


----------



## Phil (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bisher nur so ne Idee*

Hallo liebste Else,

das __ Frösche und auch __ Kröten und viele andere Amphibien Kältestarre halten, war wohl bekannt  Aber um frostfreiheit zu erreichen, muss man trotzdem keine 2m tief graben, also zumindestens hier zu Lande nicht mehr 

Grüße


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bisher nur so ne Idee*

Mein allerliebster Phil,

das kam etwas mistverständlich rüber. 
Schön, dass wir uns alle einig sind 

herzlichste Grüße
Else

(Volker, wenn Du das liest....)


----------



## karsten. (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bisher nur so ne Idee*

Hallo Udo

zu Deinen Materialfragen :

Eisen oder besser gesagt Stahl (S235JR+AR früher EN 10025, 10.2004, früher S235JRG2, noch früher St 37-2))    

überlebt im Gartenteich (unter Wasser ) auch völlig ungeschützt :shock 
vorausgesetzt die eingesetzten Profile sind "ordentlich" dimensioniert
es gibt heute viele gute und teure Beschichtungssysteme 
(über Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen sie ....)  

hier ein Beispiel Bundesarbeitsgericht in Erfurt
da wird gerade mit dem Rost als Gestaltungselement gespielt  

 


Bei den in Gartenteichen üblicherweise vorhandenen Milieu bilden sich recht bald schützende Anhaftungen aus schwerlöslichen Eisenphosphaten - bzw. -silikaten . 


http://www.chemie.uni-regensburg.de/Anorganische_Chemie/Pfitzner/demo/demo_ws0506/EFSHRost.pdf Versuch Nr. 3  

Dass heisst das Eisen überlebt Dich und ist gut gegen Algen  
Wer dem nicht traut kann für Konstruktionen unter Wasser  Edelstahl oder Corteenstahl verwenden .

zum Holz :
vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter
hier sind zwei Beiträge aus der Foren - "Steinzeit"

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/3

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/8


auf den folgenden Bildern  sieht man ganz gut die Eichenbohlen auf der die ganze Ufersteinsetzung ruht ,darunter geht es noch etwa einen halben Meter weiter. Dadurch entzieht sich die senkrechte Wand (Folie) völlig dem Betrachter.

    

Die Bohlen hängen auf Eisengestellen ähnlich Blumenkastenhaltern die am Ufer hinter der Folie geründet sind . 
(habe ich beim Schlosser anfertigen lassen)  

so oder so ähnlich kannst Du Deinen Quellteich auch ganz zubauen

Beton würde ich nicht verwenden


mfG


----------



## udo69 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bisher nur so ne Idee*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten 
Das ganze mit der Tiefe nochmals ganz genau. Den ersten Meter hab ich bei dem Vorhaben ja schon oberhalb der eigentlichen Fläche, ganz ohne zu buddeln, was aber auch nur bedingt Frostsicher wäre. Deshalb kommt min. noch n halber Meter dazu, aber weil ich die Erde brauchen werde wirds wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr werden. Das werde ich auch erst beim ausgraben entscheiden, obs nun reicht oder nicht, aber spätestens nach ca 1,4m graben ist endgültig schluss, da ersauf ich dann schon fast  ( hab da schonmal in der Tiefe gebuddelt - nach ca 60cm schon Grundwasser )
Also ich würd mal sagen, das Thema Tiefe is durch.
Das mit dem Holz oder Metallträgern ist als Alternative für die Betonstützen gedacht. Vor allem Holz wäre da ein enormer Vorteil gegenüber Beton - lässt sich wesentlich einfacher was draus konstruieren. Es muss halt nur n paar Jährchen unter Wasser halten, auch wenn da irgendwelche Tierchen dran rumknabbern - Ich hoffe es zieht kein Bieber ein 
Noch einige T- oder U- träger die das ganze verbinden und die Steinplatten sicher an ihrem Platz halten. Ist auf alle Fälle einfacher als das ganze aus Beton zu fertigen. 
Vllt ist auch ne komplett frei schwimmende Konstruktion möglich? - ganz ohne Stützen - mit Luftkammern oder sowas  - Ja, haltet mich für verrückt, mir geht da vieles durch den Kopf:crazy
MfG - über weitere irre Ideen nachdenk - Udo
P.S. das mit den Baumstämmen über den Rand hängen gefällt mir ganz gut


----------



## Phil (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bisher nur so ne Idee*

Hallo Udo,

ich dachte mir schon das du wegen der Stufen bzw Terrassen fragen wolltest. Betonsäulen zu fertigen ist ohnehin eine Kunst für sich, Armierung etc. macht das ganze ziemlich aufwendig.
Die Schwimmidee klingt prinzipiell gut, nur bezweifel ich das du deinen Sandsteinplatten ausreichend Auftrieb beibringen kannst, das ganze dann noch aus zu tarrieren dürfte recht aufwendig werden. 
Ich würde dann auch zur Naturholzvariante tendieren. Ein paar Eichenstämme mit Rinde, einem ordentlichen Durchmesser einfach in den Teich gestellt, unten mit Steinen gesichert, von oben drückt der Sandstein, sollte eigentlich schon ausreichend sein bei dem Gewicht. Sieht optisch sicherlich sehr schön aus und wirkt auch sehr natürlich.
Da würd ich mich jetzt schon über Bilder freuen 
Metall würde ich persönlich zu künstlich finden, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache 

Grüße


----------



## udo69 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bisher nur so ne Idee*



			
				Phil schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Eichenstämme mit Rinde, einem ordentlichen Durchmesser einfach in den Teich gestellt, unten mit Steinen gesichert, von oben drückt der Sandstein, sollte eigentlich schon ausreichend sein bei dem Gewicht.



Jo, ich denk jetzt dass ich es genau so tun werde. Ein kleines Gerüst aus Eichenstämmen und dann Steine und auch wieder Hölzer obendrauf.
Jetzt noch die Frage zum Holz - Eiche . Sollte es etwas abgelagert sein bevor ich es in den Teich einbaue, oder vllt gar n halbes Jahr schon vorher in Wasser liegen, dann müsst ich mich da jetzt schon drum kümmern. Oder einfach frisch vom Wald?
MfG Udo


----------



## karsten. (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bisher nur so ne Idee*



			
				Phil schrieb:
			
		

> .........
> Metall würde ich persönlich zu künstlich finden, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache
> 
> Grüße




stimmt ! 

schau mal in mein "gekünstelten" Teich  


mfG


----------



## Meisterjäger (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bisher nur so ne Idee*

Hallo Udo!
Ich bin gelernter Dachdecker und wir bauten vor einigen Jahren einmal für einen Kunden, einen Teich auf einem Flachdach.

Dazu war ebenfalls PVC Folie von Sarnafil forgesehen! 
Zu unserem Glück haben wir uns zu diesem Projekt an den Sarnafil Kundenberater gewendet und nicht einfachso mit der Dachabdichtungsbahn drauflos gebaut!
Die Dachdichtungsbahn ist zwar UV beständig und Wurzelfest, enthält allerdings einen nicht zu verachtenen Anteil an Weichmachern, die nach und nach ins Teichwasser gelangen und in hoher Konzentration von Pflanzen und Tieren aufgenommen werden können!

Es gibt da eine spezielle Teichfolie von Sarnafil, dennoch glaube ich, daß die ziemlich Teuer sein wird, und daß man die auch in einer gewissen Mindestanzahl an Quadratmetern kaufen muß!

Ne gewöhnliche Teichfolie aus PVC wird da., so denke ich die kostengünstigere Alternative sein!


----------



## Phil (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bisher nur so ne Idee*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt !
> schau mal in mein "gekünstelten" Teich
> mfG



also ich weiß nicht was du hast. Nen Teich ist Geschmackssache und meinen Geschmack trifft dein Teich zu 100%. Ich find ihn genial, sowohl innen als auch außen  
Hab grad mal dein Album durchgeblättert, sehr sehr schön... 
Wielange dauerts bis das rundrum alles wieder so bewachsen ist?

Achja und Eisen, konnt ich bis auf die Brücke keins finden (aber der Skimmer ist Top  ) Vielleicht hast da ja nochmal nen Bild 

Grüße


----------



## karsten. (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bisher nur so ne Idee*



			
				Phil schrieb:
			
		

> .........
> 
> Achja und Eisen, konnt ich bis auf die Brücke keins finden .........




eben ,das ist der Trick  !    

es ging ganz oben   um Fragen der Unterkostruktionen und deren Haltbarkeit


schönes RestWE


----------



## udo69 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bisher nur so ne Idee*

Ja, wo fang ich jetzt mal an,
 @Peter- Meisterjäger - Danke für den Hinweiss wegen der Weichmacher - ich hätt die Folie einfach so reingebaut (Beschaffung wär no Prob, man kennt ja genug Dachdecker, wenn man als Blechbatscher Arbeitet) - Ich werde denk ich aber trotzden ne Lage unten drunter im Bodenbereich verbauen und dann halt ne Teichfolie drüber. - hab einfach bedenken wegen dem Druck den ich auf wenige Punkte bringen werde...
 @ Karsten - Jo, der Teich wär auch was für mich  - Besonderes Interresse weckt dein Skimmer in mir - haste da ne detaierte Bauanleitung für :beeten  und wieso eigentlich  ??? ex-Gartenteich ???

Und nochmal für alle - wer kann mir sagen, ob ich Eichenholz vor der Einbringung in einen Teich (Unterwasser) in irgendeiner weisse bearbeiten/behandeln sollte..
bitte keine Imprägnierungen Vorschlagen - mach ich nicht - sonst kommt da noch wer auf die Idee und schreibt - leg das ganze 4 Wochen in Altöl.... 
MfG Udo


----------



## karsten. (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bisher nur so ne Idee*



			
				udo69 schrieb:
			
		

> .........
> 
> Interresse weckt dein Skimmer in mir - haste da ne detaierte Bauanleitung für :beeten  und wieso eigentlich  ??? ex-Gartenteich ???
> 
> Und nochmal für alle - wer kann mir sagen, ob ich Eichenholz vor der Einbringung in einen Teich (Unterwasser) in irgendeiner weisse bearbeiten/behandeln sollte..............



 https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1458 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16575/?q=skimmt

siehe unten 


nix , ganz Venedig steht auf Eiche


mfG


----------



## udo69 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bisher nur so ne Idee*

Danke Karsten, aber das beantwortet meine Frage zur behandlung nicht ganz, auch nix zu tun will gelernt sein! :smoki  
Ich meine wegen der Säure im Holz, soll ich es jetzt aus dem Wald holen und trocknen lassen - nix tun? oder soll ich es jetzt wieder aus dem Wald holen und in einem fliessenden Gewässer lagern bis ich es brauch - wieder nix tun, oder soll ich jetzt nix tun und es erst holen wenn ichs einbau?
Was denkt ihr so, kann ich auf diese Art und weisse den Ausfall der Säure im Teich zumindest reduzieren, oder geht das dann zu lasten der haltbarkeit?
MfG Udo - 
P.S. Das mit kleinen Kindern am und um den Teich geht schon, meine Nichte (fast 2Jahre alt) ist auch immer wie ein Stück Eisen vom Magneten angezogen am Teich - natürlich nur unter Aufsicht. Bisher sind nur Steine "reingefallen" - Bau dir wieder einen! Zur Not tuts auch n Jägerzaun um den Teich rum, da bin ich auch am Nachdenken, man will ja nicht immer Aufpassen müssen .


----------

